# 5 week old kid won't take bottle!



## MadonnaLogue (Apr 16, 2016)

I have a five week old Nigerian dwarf who will not take the bottle… It was nursing from its mom until two days ago. It has only been two days trying to get it to take the bottle so my first question is how long until I should be concerned? Also, does anyone have any tricks or suggestions? I have tried sitting with it in my lap standing with it in between my legs, all different positions. I have tried covering its eyes, Scratching its tail, making sucking noises, Karo syrup on the nipple. I just ordered the Prichard nipples, they will be here sometime today. I have two other boys that I bottle-fed at the same age and the same way and they caught on very quickly. Is my only option just to keep trying?


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

It is next to impossible to get a kid that age onto a bottle after nursing mom till now. I would leave it with mom till at least 8-9 weeks.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Did the other kids get started on bottle earlier? At five weeks it's going to be a rough battle.
You've got the tricks down, try putting the karo on your finger & sneak the bottle in.


----------



## MadonnaLogue (Apr 16, 2016)

nancy d said:


> Did the other kids get started on bottle earlier? At five weeks it's going to be a rough battle.
> You've got the tricks down, try putting the karo on your finger & sneak the bottle in.


They were the same age and they caught on quick


----------



## elaine (Feb 20, 2010)

I helped with a foal once, it's mother had no milk and we just couldn't get it on the bottle, he seemed as though he had no suck reflex. Anyhow I suggested just trying the milk in a bucket as a last resort and he drank it! He grew up to be a healthy youngster. Not sure if it would work but perhaps just try the milk in a bucket? 
Good luck hope it all turns out ok.


----------



## BlueHen (Jan 26, 2016)

Put the milk in a bucket for sure, I bet he takes it right away. When we have a bottle calf we try asap to get them off the bottle and start them drinking their milk from a bucket. 
Doesn't have to be in a bottle, as long as they get the milk. :hi5:


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Not good to feed milk from a bucket with goats..they have a little shut off valve that closes when the neck is looking up so milk gets to the milk stomach and not the rumen...I would just keep trying the bottle. Its frustrating how some catch on so easily and others dont. Best wishes


----------



## deerbunnyfarm (Dec 14, 2015)

Ugh. This is one of my biggest pet peeves; breeders who sell dam raised kids too young and expect the new owners to be able to feed them.


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

Might try a different nipple. Lay the kid on your lap so you are not forcefully trying to feed the kid. If you need to, let it relax awhile or wrap it up in a towel so it can get away. Pet and sooth it. The more comfortable it is, the more inclined it will eat. Then put the nipple in its mouth and if need be let it drip. Move it around a bit making sucking sounds. Also make sure the milk is hot. About 100 degrees so it mirrors the same temp as it would get from mama.


----------



## PurpleToad (Feb 14, 2016)

I have some experience with this, not at that age but. Neither of mine were bottle raised 'til I got them...freaking breeders....anyway we ended up having to tube feed our goats. The first one figured out the suckling thing pretty quick and transferred to the bottle within three tube feedings. The second goat was younger yet when we got him and we had three or four days of tube feeding then I was gone for a feeding so he missed out on one and after that he figured out the bottle thing pretty darn quick. We're weaning now so they're down to one bottle a day but they still go at it like crazy. It just takes time and patience and don't let the baby go TOO long without eating.


----------



## MadonnaLogue (Apr 16, 2016)

He started sucking a tiny bit last night, so he got a couple of ounces in him...not a lot. I tried again this morning and the same thing. He sucked down (very slowly) a couple ounces...then he was stubborn again this afternoon. I think he is started to catch on to it though.


----------



## nicolemackenzie (Dec 27, 2014)

Is the dam still in the picture? I'd put him back on her for a few weeks then just wean a little early as long as he's eating and drinking.


----------

